# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Black Pastel Pinstripe Ball Python

## ColinWeaver

Here are a few of the black pastel pinstripes we produced this year.  This isn't a combo you see very often and this is our first year making them.  I honestly had never seen one before and I have to say that I'm diggin' em'.  They are very cool.  The way these genes come together is just too cool.  Now I can't wait to see a black pastel spinner.  Maybe it's been done ...not sure.

Click on each image for a larger view.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (01-27-2011),aureptiles (12-07-2009),_Beardedragon_ (12-03-2009),Bhikku (12-10-2009),_Chocolate Muffin's_ (12-10-2009),_CoolioTiffany_ (11-02-2009),_Danounet_ (12-02-2009),_DC Reptiles_ (01-26-2011),_dragonboy4578_ (01-25-2011),_FL0OD_ (12-11-2009),_Herp_Herp_hooray_ (05-16-2011),_jamesa2580_ (01-28-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (11-03-2009),_jsmorphs2_ (11-07-2009),_Jyson_ (10-10-2011),K2exotics (01-27-2011),_Mike Schultz_ (11-03-2009),_monk90222_ (12-02-2009),NorthernRegius (11-02-2009),_SGExotics_ (12-02-2009),_shelliebear_ (01-26-2011),tina_t (12-03-2009),_trott_ (11-30-2009),Wobbilly5 (10-10-2011)

----------


## twh

nice looking,i would have thought they would be darker.

----------


## bamf64

one of my new favorite morphs

----------


## AaronP

Very Interesting, I have it in mind to do Black Pastel Yellowbelly Pinstripes in the future, this gives me an idea of how it may look.

----------


## merdcme

very nice!!!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh wow they are awesome! I wasn't expecting such a wild pattern! Very nice  :Good Job:

----------


## Elise.m

Wow, that combo looks really awesome. Not something I was expecting to see from reading the title.

Did any of them get the full pinstripe pattern? Or did the Black Pastel pattern shine through on all?

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Totally insane crosses you have for this year! The Odd Gods really favors on you!  :Good Job:

----------


## shebee

Mind blowing!! good work :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful snake!

----------


## 2kdime

THATS freakin sweet!

----------


## Caz

I really like that.  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

Very cool pattern and color imo  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## The Cleaner

This is dangerous...you are giving me way too many ghi ideas!

----------


## Jyson

I want one!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I am not huge on pins (I know I am an exception) but man that is SMOKIN! Love the contrast and color, amazing.  :Bowdown: 

Now I gotta get a pin.

Bruce

----------


## rabernet

Wow! I'm really liking that combo! I just got a sweet black pastel female and was wondering what I would put with her when she's big enough to breed, now I know!  :Good Job:

----------


## DesignerBP

wow.. great lookin combo

----------


## Beardedragon

Look at that head!

----------


## Patrick Long

Thats what Im talkin bout.

Way cool.

----------


## aaramire

Wow, a combo of two different morphs that I don't particularly care for, but together... they are amazing! Congrats.

----------


## Kysenia

I would agree colin....great looking bp morph combo :Smile:

----------


## trott

Thats sweet !!! How many of those have been produced ???

----------


## BPelizabeth

:Surprised: 

Just beautiful!!

----------


## chago11

how much for 1?

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I LOVE these!
these guys are soo much cooler than the Cinipins.
they are clean, and just crazy patterns.


maybe ill go for those guys next year! haha

----------


## PolkaDotPenguin

omg beatiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BPHERP

I hope one of these days "dark" is the new "light".

Cool looking.

Brandon

----------


## trott

> I hope one of these days "dark" is the new "light".
> 
> Cool looking.
> 
> Brandon


I'm in that phase now. Went through the whole "bright snake" thing now i'm i want everything dark. Have to balance the collection. Super Choc is next...Then one day the Pastel Super choc... mmmmmm

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Ok, see now I have to go out and get a male black pastel for my pinstripe girl. I just have to because those snakes are awesome!

----------


## tweets_4611

Wow!! Not what I was expecting at all! I'm not a huge fan of pins, but I love that combo. I like the addition to the pattern and the color! Awesome! ^_^

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Not sure which I like more the color or the pattern, both are amazing, and not a huge fan of pins so I love these types of combos.  :Smile: 

bruce

----------


## Kysenia

Colin.............great combo :Smile:   Grats!

----------


## Zach Spyker

Excellent Total, Awesome, SWEET snake man not to many other words I could have used(on here). Maybe INSPIRATION! Very nice combo.

----------


## Zach Spyker

Does that combo have a name... yet? If so let me write it down.

----------


## Bhikku

Gotta get one. I already love pinstripes, but that is ridiculous. Loves it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dracowoman2

Very nice, it's interesting to see what the BP does to the pin pattern, though I am normally a lover of a really good pin, I'm really liking this combo, I knew there was a reason that I wanted some Black Pastels.

----------


## SUPERBALLS

Colin,
that might be my favorite pinstripe combo, CONGRATS!!!!

----------


## PweEzy

Man that combo has a really cool look to it. Im diggin it!!

----------


## catawhat75

I'm liking it, similar but very different at the same time from the jigsaw. *runs off to finally buy a pinstripe*

----------


## WIpythonGUY

any updates on this snake?

----------


## Jeremy78

2 more years if I'm lucky I'll be working on making these! Gorgeous!

----------


## h4y4sh1

I really love the pattern

----------


## ColinWeaver

> any updates on this snake?


I still have this guy (and his sister).  They are now breeding size and in the rotation for 2011.  I'll be taking photos this weekend and will see if I can get these guys to smile for the camera, too.  Stay tuned.

----------


## Anger Reptile

really great black pattern and high contrast with the yellow!!

----------


## merdcme

> I still have this guy (and his sister).  They are now breeding size and in the rotation for 2011.  I'll be taking photos this weekend and will see if I can get these guys to smile for the camera, too.  Stay tuned.


great! cant wait!

----------


## Sarin

Awesome.. Looking forward to seeing them as adults.

On a side note, has there been a Black Pastel Lesser Pinstripe produced?

----------


## jamesa2580

Awesome combo. It's a simple 2 gene pairing with pretty common morphs yet not a lot out there and they really do look so super cool. I can see a big demand for this morph in the near future. 
Thanks for sharing

----------


## shaunwithbite

nice solid colors!!.. love it!..  :Good Job:

----------


## jeski23

just picked up a female Black Pin poss. Orange at Tinley Park show,  now i gotta decide if I should hit it to a  Pastel x Lesser  (Lets me have a shot at Black Emperor Pin)  

or i can hit it to my brass ball male ( Vanilla x Black pastel)  give me a shot at some Super blacks or hopefully a vanilla x pin x black)  But then i run the risk of messed up jaws the black pastel gene sometimes carries.


If anyone else has any good ideas for double gene males to hit up to it, id love to hear them.  ( as long as i can get it for under $1500)    

Maybe i can convince my co-worker to stud out his desert =)

----------


## RyanT

Looks great. Can't really go wrong with anything Black Pastel/Cinny or Pinstripe, so no surprise they go so well together.  :Good Job:

----------


## aboutsnakes

stunning ball!!

----------

